# Any PeopleSoft professionals???



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Any PeopleSoft consultants active in this forum?
I am starting this thread so that we can share our experiences and help each other in securing a job.

I received the grant in August 2012 and following are my next important dates.
Initial entry:June 2013
Permanent move: August 2013. 

I have been trying to secure a job from my current location outside Australia but no luck till now.


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Any PeopleSoft consultants active in this forum?
> I am starting this thread so that we can share our experiences and help each other in securing a job.
> 
> I received the grant in August 2012 and following are my next important dates.
> ...




Hi,

I am from PeopleSoft HRMS having 6+ Years of experience.We have applied for PR visa which is yet to be approved.However,I have got Dependent Visa on my husband and planning to move Sydney in end of march.

Thanks,
Swetha


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from PeopleSoft HRMS having 6+ Years of experience.We have applied for PR visa which is yet to be approved.However,I have got Dependent Visa on my husband and planning to move Sydney in end of march.
> 
> ...


Great. Good to know there are more people in this forum from PeopleSoft background.
So what's your plan for job hunt? Have you tried anything yet?
Do you have any friends in Australia currently working and from PeopleSoft background?


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey there! 
I'm in the PeopleSoft HCM (techno functional) domain too with a little exposure to Campus Solutions. I'm still in the process of getting the PR, so any tips or heads up on the job hunt would be appreciated!

Its so good to hear from folks in the PeopleSoft technology stack in this forum :horn:


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hello Friends
I have been an active user on this forum since 1 year. Finally i am glad to see the magic word 'PeopleSoft' in this forum.

I am a PeopleSoft HCM Analyst currently located in Singapore and obtained PR with WA state sponsorship.

From my analysis, SYDNEY and MELBOURNE has good peoplesoft market but NOTHING in perth

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## sgangram (Mar 4, 2013)

*Nice to see peoplesoft people *

Nice to see some active people in this forum. It would be good if anybody can share their experience in getting a job "Peoplesoft" in AUZ.


----------



## toozfromblr (May 4, 2013)

Hi All ,
Nice that PeopleSoft people are active in this forum. I am also planning to go to Sydney in July 2013. I am from Bangalore. 
If anybody wants to catch up drop me an PM. Thanks.


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I too am a Peoplesoft HR resource with around 8 yrs of exp.
Currently waiting for PR. 
Please share if anyone has been successful in securing a job.
Pointers wll be helpful

Manjari


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi - am also a PeopleSoft HCM person . Glad to know that we have people with PS background here. Was anyone successful in getting a job? I agree that Sydney and melbourne are good places for jobs


----------



## grvijay (Sep 15, 2011)

fly_aus said:


> Hi - am also a PeopleSoft HCM person . Glad to know that we have people with PS background here. Was anyone successful in getting a job? I agree that Sydney and melbourne are good places for jobs


ooohoo..seems like more than a bunch of folks are there with Peoplesoft expertise searching for jobs in AUZ. I'm on the same situation as y'll...

What i heard from few folks is that..you have good opportunity if you are specialized in Campus solutions. Sydney is the best bet for you to have peoplesoft jobs. Not sure about Melbourne.

Will keep this forum posted on any requirements.....
-Vj


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

any luck on any PeopleSoft jobs folks?


----------



## grvijay (Sep 15, 2011)

fly_aus said:


> any luck on any PeopleSoft jobs folks?


I'm planning for vacation to Aus next year and i will also be scouting for more opportunities.... I noticed more opportunities in PS Financials mostly in Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane. One needs to be well connected with network so as to get to know about the PS Openings...

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site should give you info...

Vj


----------



## rajeshn765 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Any Peoplesoft HRMS jobs in Aus*

Hi Guys,

I m glad that i found this forum, I am peoplesoft HCM professional with 7+ years of experience. I recently received the grant letter and im in the process of job hunting. I have been contacting many companies in india and even my ex employers, i have been applying through seek, hays etc for the last month but so far no luck. Could any one of you let me know if there is any openings for a PS HCM/HRMS professional anywhere and could please refer me?

My initial plan was to find a job and then to travel (need to be in AUS before aug 23rd this year for the initial entry), but looks like i need to travel and then find a job. Any Advises?

Thanks,
Rajesh
Bangalore, India.


----------



## rajeshn765 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I m glad that i found this forum, I am peoplesoft HCM professional with 7+ years of experience. I recently received the grant letter and im in the process of job hunting. I have been contacting many companies in india and even my ex employers, i have been applying through seek, hays etc for the last month but so far no luck. Could any one of you let me know if there is any openings for a PS HCM/HRMS professional anywhere and could please refer me?

My initial plan was to find a job and then to travel (need to be in AUS before aug 23rd this year for the initial entry), but looks like i need to travel and then find a job. Any Advises?

Thanks,
Rajesh
Bangalore, India.


----------



## engineer1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Rajesh,
Did you get the job in Australia?


----------



## brian_carvalho (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guys, how is your job search going on? Has any one managed to get a PeopleSoft job?? I am a PeopleSoft consultant too looking out for opportunities in Sydney


----------



## kk_1980 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi All,
I am going to apply for AUS PR but consultants says my academics and work experience doesn't match so I am not eligible. Below are my details. Can someone please guide?

Academics - Bachelor of Commerce (Bcom from India)
Work experience: 10 years. 
- first 2 years in Finance and Accounts
- Remaining 8 years as a PeopleSoft Financial Functional consultant (Development and operations). 
Can someone please advice whether I am eligible to apply for Aus PR with commerce degree and having work experience in IT as a functional consultant / analyst?


----------



## swaoxnuf (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello All,

No recent activities on this post.
Can you guys share your experiences while finding Peoplesoft Jobs in in Australia?
How is the job market for Peoplesoft ?

I am a PeopleSoft HCM person with around 10 years of experience. Glad to know that we have people with PS background here. I am planning to be in Australia by March 2016.


Thanks.


----------



## rasainat (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi swaoxnuf

Even I have around 10 years of experience in PeopleSoft HCM and planning to travel in Jan 2016. I got my grant recently. 

Did you get any information on current job market for PS?

Thanks.


----------



## swaoxnuf (Jul 3, 2015)

rasainat said:


> Hi swaoxnuf
> 
> Even I have around 10 years of experience in PeopleSoft HCM and planning to travel in Jan 2016. I got my grant recently.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Great to see someone with peoplesoft HCM 

No, I didnt get much information about current job market. I am posting on other threads to check if I can get any PeopleSoft guy who recently got job in Australia.

Did you do any research lately on PS jobs?

Thanks.


----------



## rasainat (Jun 10, 2015)

swaoxnuf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great to see someone with peoplesoft HCM
> 
> ...


Yeah. Jobs are mostly in Finance/Campus Solution based and frequency of new openings are quite low. I would say once a week or so for now.

It will be good if any of the already established members working in PeopleSoft shed some light. Thanks!


----------

